
Ask HN: Switch from non-game developer to game developer at same salary? - bittired
How likely is it for a non-game developer to become a game developer and make the same salary? I&#x27;ve always felt that the two were really different, and even though I&#x27;ve developed minor games on the side, I&#x27;ve never made the jump or tried to seriously develop games with the intent to sell. I have little interest in 3D so would be looking to get into 2D casual gaming.
======
chrisjack
You didn't give much background of what your experience has a dev. so It`s
hard to say if you you can just switch to the same salary. I personnaly made
the switch for 1 1/2 year, I was a backend java dev (jboss, srping, hibernate)
and switched to a game job doind backend server work at a similar salary* . So
has long you can translate your work in the new job you should be fine, I saw
poeple switch from iOs/android apps dev or web dev to game witout losing any
salary doing game.

* :my yearly was actually increased but my hourly salary was somewhat the same.

Note that the gaming industry can be rough (even the casual gaming one) with
long hour and crazy deadline, be prepare to work much more than the normal
40hr/week you normaly see.

------
speeder
I am deep in game development for some years already... And I must say that
unfortunately, when I am needing quick money, I always end working outside
games, on average the game industry pay is terrible cccompared to other
computing industries, mostly because there is lots of wannabe devs queuing to
work even for free because they think it is cool.

To exemplify: one of the biggest serious games and advergames company I
applied, they offered new developers 500 USD /mo, and they have a absurdly
high turnout.

------
thejteam
An alternative to the "casual" gaming field is the "serious" gaming field,
specifically simulations and training. The pay is usually comparable to what
you would get elsewhere. You didn't say how much experience you have, but they
would be more likely to hire you in a non-junior role as well.

